# possible competition in tuscaloosa, AL



## Zachary Palan (Nov 10, 2016)

would anyone come to a comepetition if we held one in tuscaloosa AL? would anyone sponsor it with stackmat timers and stuff? I would like to hear from all of you


----------



## Zachary Palan (Nov 10, 2016)

(sorry, pls take this one down)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 10, 2016)

Step 1: Talk to a Delegate.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 11, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Step 1: Talk to a Delegate.



Honestly, I'd say step one is find a potential venue. Once you have a venue in mind, you can plan everything else, but there's not a ton you can do before you find a venue.


----------



## Zachary Palan (Nov 14, 2016)

I was just hoping to know if people would be willing to come if it happened. because of the fact that there haven't been any competitions in Alabama, I thought it would be good to ask if people would come before asking people for a venue. I know the dean of the business college at university of alabama personally so I could probably easily get a venue there if nowhere else


----------

